# Space World '97 Demo of Pokemon Gold Surfaces



## swabbo (May 31, 2018)

Wow that's pretty fuckin' awesome


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2018)

That's pretty cool, wonder what differences are there between this Demo copy and the final build.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2018)

What's this sgb format? Super Gameboy?


----------



## APartOfMe (May 31, 2018)

This is really cool! But we're still hoping for the sunshine spaceworld demo...


----------



## nolimits59 (May 31, 2018)

Kinda awesome to think that we can touch this before Iwata work his magic on and compress the whole game to more than half its size.


----------



## Deleted-394630 (May 31, 2018)

Neat, want to see a screenshot of the unused Pokemon though.


----------



## BvanBart (May 31, 2018)

Twitter is offline?!


----------



## nolimits59 (May 31, 2018)

B4rtj4h said:


> Twitter is offline?!


add .com after twitter


----------



## mituzora (May 31, 2018)

This is really cool, especially for video game preservation.  I love seeing beta ROM leaks and stuff like that.


----------



## migles (May 31, 2018)

Memoir said:


> What's this sgb format? Super Gameboy?


yes, super gameboy it is just a .gb but with the extension .sgb to note that is super gameboy enhanced and the emulators usually launch it under that mode

btw, are there pics of what the cart looks like and stuff?


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2018)

Nice find!


----------



## Darksabre72 (May 31, 2018)

nice can't wait to try


----------



## SimonMKWii (May 31, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> This is really cool! But we're still hoping for the sunshine spaceworld demo...


Boooooo! Gimme the Mario 128 tech demo.


----------



## migles (May 31, 2018)

huu, how do i make the rom run?
i don't understand the readme stuff
"To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7"


----------



## pandavova (May 31, 2018)

migles said:


> huu, how do i make the rom run?
> i don't understand the readme stuff
> "To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7"


You need to use a hex editor, something like HxD.


----------



## Undi (May 31, 2018)

migles said:


> huu, how do i make the rom run?
> i don't understand the readme stuff
> "To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7"


Use HxD
Open your rom
Go to search/find/idk, find "Go to address"
Type 0147 and modify whatever is here to "10"
Do it again with 014D and replace with "C7"
It should work, I don't have the time to do it now, but that's how it work in romhacking.


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2018)

That's epic stuff for TCRF.
Been seeing information all over twitter, it's incredible how much stuff the beta had left out, and sometimes reused in later games.


----------



## pustal (May 31, 2018)

So I heard we have a download section again....


----------



## Kallus (May 31, 2018)

When I first got into betas, always wanted this to surface.
I'll be datamining this, and will post any relevant updates to what I find. 
Thank you anonymous leaker.


----------



## master801 (May 31, 2018)

pustal said:


> So I heard we have a download section again....



Bad idea.

This is a game that was not meant to be released to the public and is owned/trademarked by Nintendo.


----------



## Jimbleton115 (May 31, 2018)

Pretty frickin' epic


----------



## deadman8555 (May 31, 2018)

How can I run this on android or psp? Downloaded both copies and neither are detected


----------



## Jimbleton115 (May 31, 2018)

deadman8555 said:


> How can I run this on android or psp? Downloaded both copies and neither are detected



Changing the file extension from .sgb to .gbc worked for me


----------



## Sheimi (May 31, 2018)

Exploring the beta maps. Wow. Were these heavily changed? I found Pallet Town and the rest of the maps I do not recognize at all.


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2018)

Some of the demo sprites look cool. Bayleaf is way different. And the Cyndaquil and Totodile starter line is way different too.
Pichu has no body. And Girafarig is like the cat/dog of Giraffes. Ko-nya looks cool. Raitora and Kyonpan are cool. And the legendary dogs are way different.


----------



## weatMod (May 31, 2018)

meh 
let me know when spaceworld 2000 zelda demo or  MML3 demo leaks


----------



## Alato (May 31, 2018)

Wow

Girafarig's name _makes more sense than ever._


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> That's pretty cool, wonder what differences are there between this Demo copy and the final build.


A lot actually. Lots of unused Pokemon. Many Pokemon look different.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Bpw-SO76uZt6WNSl0UsD5yq_dI/htmlview?sle=true#

Towns and Map looks way different.
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/449958077513596935/450844809918152714/Spaceworld.png


----------



## DinohScene (May 31, 2018)

I don't care much for pokemon, but I do care about preserving beta/debug/alpha content!
This is really neat.


----------



## OctolingRift (May 31, 2018)

So many good Pokemon went unused ):


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 31, 2018)

The unused Pokemon are rather meh looking.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2018)

i saw that, i love beta suicune


----------



## B.B.Link (May 31, 2018)

I looked like Pinser and Qwilfish was going to get evolutions. Pinser would have been a much better pokemon overall if they stuck with it....


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2018)

How do you get a sgb emulator for android?

Edit:just use ppsspp with masterboy


----------



## osaka35 (May 31, 2018)

The stuff dreams are made of. This is great stuff, really great stuff.


----------



## RattletraPM (May 31, 2018)

Simply amazing, especially considering how much Gen II has changed during development.
I'll take a look at it when I have the time - props to the anonymous leaker!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (May 31, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i saw that, i love beta suicune


That just some random My Little Pony Character.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 31, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> i saw that, i love beta suicune


Pretty sure people will make tons of fursonas out of this, and of the rest of the unused pokemon too.

Dont forget the r34 (:


Sheimi said:


> Exploring the beta maps. Wow. Were these heavily changed? I found Pallet Town and the rest of the maps I do not recognize at all.


Kanto is compressed in one giant map, rather than in separate parts of it like in the final build.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Pretty sure people will make tons of fursonas out of this, and of the rest of the unused pokemon too.
> 
> Dont forget the r34 (:
> 
> Kanto is compressed in one giant map, rather than in separate parts of it like in the final build.


no please don't XD
i had 2 people on twitter saying that Suicune looks like the dog girl from fullmetal


----------



## gumbyx84 (May 31, 2018)

I know everyone had been digging through the code, but had anyone played the demo? I've been plaplay it a bit and while it's not much different than the final games, outs cool to see the original sprites of some pokemon come up. Trying not to check out the sprites as not to sign the surprise of strong them in-game. Besides the starters, I've seen proto/beta Giraferig and Hoppip and I gotta say it was a trip to see them pop up.

Anyone know if it's possible to leave the demo area? Also does anyone know if other pokemon show up in the demo area besides Pidgy, Rattata, Girafarig, and Hoppip? In the 10 or so minutes I've played that's all I've cone across.


----------



## BlueFox gui (May 31, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> I know everyone had been digging through the code, but had anyone played the demo? I've been plaplay it a bit and while it's not much different than the final games, outs cool to see the original sprites of some pokemon come up. Trying not to check out the sprites as not to sign the surprise of strong them in-game. Besides the starters, I've seen proto/beta Giraferig and Hoppip and I gotta say it was a trip to see them pop up.
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to leave the demo area? Also does anyone know if other pokemon show up in the demo area besides Pidgy, Rattata, Girafarig, and Hoppip? In the 10 or so minutes I've played that's all I've cone across.


yes people already played, and there are people working in an english translation


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 31, 2018)

For those of you patching the rom to run, and also enabling the new game stuff:
Instead of writing 0x7B 0xA2 at $014E, write 0x7B 0xD0 at $014E to fix the invalid checksum error.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 31, 2018)

8BitWonder said:


> For those of you patching the rom to run, and also enabling the new game stuff:
> Instead of writing 0x7B 0xA2 to $014E, write 0x7B 0xD0 at $014E to fix the invalid checksum error.


There is already a fixed rom to download ina pretty obvious site, if you know what to search.


gumbyx84 said:


> I know everyone had been digging through the code, but had anyone played the demo? I've been plaplay it a bit and while it's not much different than the final games, outs cool to see the original sprites of some pokemon come up. Trying not to check out the sprites as not to sign the surprise of strong them in-game. Besides the starters, I've seen proto/beta Giraferig and Hoppip and I gotta say it was a trip to see them pop up.
> 
> Anyone know if it's possible to leave the demo area? Also does anyone know if other pokemon show up in the demo area besides Pidgy, Rattata, Girafarig, and Hoppip? In the 10 or so minutes I've played that's all I've cone across.


Pretty sure you can leave the demo are but by using cheats. I recall watching a stream this morning with this guy walking through walls.


----------



## pustal (May 31, 2018)

master801 said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> This is a game that was not meant to be released to the public and is owned/trademarked by Nintendo.



It's called _a joke_... GBATemp used to be a roms site and had a download section for roms.


----------



## Ziko (May 31, 2018)

Can confirm that this won't run on Gameyob at all. I even changed from .sgb to .gbc and it still white screens on me. I guess I won't be able to enjoy this.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2018)

Ziko said:


> Can confirm that this won't run on Gameyob at all. I even changed from .sgb to .gbc and it still white screens on me. I guess I won't be able to enjoy this.


Do you have a android phone? Just use ppsspp with masterboy


----------



## KazoWAR (May 31, 2018)

i used vba and it boots without any edits.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 31, 2018)

Changed the offsets and got it working on my Note  through MyBoy... Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## trigao (May 31, 2018)

usb gb smart card here.... runs normally


----------



## Jordy19 (May 31, 2018)

This is sweet, I've always been curious about the non-public pokemon stuff.


----------



## KiiWii (May 31, 2018)

SimonMKWii said:


> Boooooo! Gimme the Mario 128 tech demo.


Wasnt there remnants in pikmin or something random?


----------



## DarthDub (May 31, 2018)

Makes me wonder if someone got a hand on the Zelda 64/Ocarina of Time Space World demo from that same year..


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 31, 2018)

for the curious, there is a new thread in /v/ with the prototype silver rom.
so go grab it while is hot.


----------



## DarthDub (May 31, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> for the curious, there is a new thread in /v/ with the prototype silver rom.
> so go grab it while is hot.


TCRF is having a field day with this!


----------



## gumbyx84 (May 31, 2018)

Ziko said:


> Can confirm that this won't run on Gameyob at all. I even changed from .sgb to .gbc and it still white screens on me. I guess I won't be able to enjoy this.


Have you changed the offsets mentioned at the link in the OP?




Sakitoshi said:


> for the curious, there is a new thread in /v/ with the prototype silver rom.
> so go grab it while is hot.



I assume /v/ is a subreddit? Can I get a link? I'm not a Reddit user


----------



## RattletraPM (May 31, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> I assume /v/ is a subreddit? Can I get a link? I'm not a Reddit user


Nope, it's a 4chan board.
I found the Silver prototype on /vg/ tho, go to the catalog and search for "silver". The thread was pretty close to get pruned, so you might want to go there ASAP.


----------



## gumbyx84 (May 31, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Nope, it's a 4chan board.
> I found the Silver prototype on /vg/ tho, go to the catalog and search for "silver". The thread was pretty close to get pruned, so you might want to go there ASAP.



Got it. You sure it's safe?


----------



## VinsCool (May 31, 2018)

Some of the beta pokémon sprites look really nice.

I honestly hope someone will make redrawn artworks of these.


----------



## gumbyx84 (May 31, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Some of the beta pokémon sprites look really nice.
> 
> I honestly hope someone will make redrawn artworks of these.



I'm hoping someone extracts them and makes a patch to put them in the Gen 2 games


----------



## OctolingRift (May 31, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> That's pretty cool, wonder what differences are there between this Demo copy and the final build.


So much. So. So much


----------



## JellyPerson (May 31, 2018)

Who is this 4chan person?


----------



## gumbyx84 (May 31, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Who is this 4chan person?



A very mysterious being. It brings both good and bad


----------



## zeveroth (May 31, 2018)

B4rtj4h said:


> Twitter is offline?!





nolimits59 said:


> add .com after twitter





JellyPerson said:


> Who is this 4chan person?



all of that was kinda funny. 

On topic, At the very least two of y sons will enjoy the game. They are avid Pokemon fans.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 31, 2018)

For those who suck at reading tiny moonspeak

Created against "header fixed" rom but shouldn't matter

"Unown" version also turns unreadable unowndex characters into standard font

All copywrong reserved

Reuploaded 2018-6-3 due to incorrect tiles


----------



## Nah3DS (May 31, 2018)

This is the most important Pokemon news of the last decade.


----------



## RattletraPM (May 31, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Got it. You sure it's safe?


Looks like so. Besides, there's not much a GBC ROM can do to harm your pc.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 31, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> I assume /v/ is a subreddit? Can I get a link? I'm not a Reddit user


don't know why it didn't alert me about this quote, but as someone else said, it's a 4chan board. you won't catch me going to reddit for more than a minute at a time.


----------



## OctolingRift (May 31, 2018)

I'm so mad they scrapped Farfetch'ds evolution.  I've been wanting that for a long time and the fact that it was a thing since '97 makes me mad


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Slowbro's tail is a Shellder evolution in this beta


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Please delete. On mobile and can't find option to do it myself


----------



## DocKlokMan (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Ziko (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Have you changed the offsets mentioned at the link in the OP?
> 
> 
> 
> I assume /v/ is a subreddit? Can I get a link? I'm not a Reddit user


Yeah I did that and nothing worked.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 1, 2018)

How can you be so sure it isn't a romhack?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

guisadop said:


> How can you be so sure it isn't a romhack?


Because the .sgb file is timestamped at 1997


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2018)

For the curious, both roms are working perfectly in real hardware. EDIT: on a EMS GB USB smart card 64m.


----------



## guisadop (Jun 1, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Because the .sgb file is timestamped at 1997


I don't see how that proves anything. The way I see it, if it's a fake/fan-made rom it would be easy to fake the date as well.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> For the curious, both roms are working perfectly in real hardware.
> View attachment 127694 View attachment 127696



I can't get the Silver rom to load from my EverDrive GB with or without the hex edit found here. How did you get it to load?

Does anyone know what Sanqui means about editing the Gold debug ROM for "full new game stuff"? Is it for this ROM or another one?

Lastly: Is there anyway to heal your Pokemon or get items outside of starting in debug mode?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2018)

There is already fan art going on, and man look at this cyute!






Seriously, why did they cut Rinrin? it's so cute!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> I can't get the Silver rom to load from my EverDrive GB with or without the hex edit found here. How did you get it to load?


I have an EMS GB USB Smart card 64m. I did nothing with the roms but the gold one came pre-fixed.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> I have an EMS GB USB Smart card 64m. I did nothing with the roms but the gold one came pre-fixed.



Damn. Thanks for the reply. Can I assume there really isn't any difference between the ROMs besides the name on the title screen?


----------



## Rioluwott (Jun 1, 2018)

guisadop said:


> How can you be so sure it isn't a romhack?


Well, i think its real because its well made and has some information we knew about the beta before it was released,its in japanese has debug mode and the fact that the rom isn't in full color coincides with the year this was made since the gameboy color wasnt released, its just my opinion since i dont know everything about this.
If this game is a romhack it would be a real good romhacker, also some beta designs seem interesting i hope we see a complete romhack that uses them.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 1, 2018)

Holy shit 



Spoiler: Canavale City (Diamond / Pearl)






 









Spoiler: Snowpoint City (Diamond / Pearl)


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 1, 2018)

It's always nice to see a new piece of game development history surface. I'm going to wait for the translation patch so I can actually understand the game, then I'll check this out and see what interesting features are in this that were scrapped in the final release.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Damn. Thanks for the reply. Can I assume there really isn't any difference between the ROMs besides the name on the title screen?


not sure, I haven't investigated for long enough to find differences. I don't think is a romhack of the gold one because on the title screen the last japanese letter say silver (銀) instead of gold (金).
both games work fine on vba and goomba color (although with some slowdowns) without having to edit anything.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> not sure, I haven't investigated for long enough to find differences. I don't think is a romhack of the gold one because on the title screen the last japanese letter say silver (銀) instead of gold (金).
> both games work fine on vba and goomba color (although with some slowdowns) without having to edit anything.



Odd. I had to do the hex edit to get the Gold rom to work even on the two GB/GBC emulators I have on my phone (My OldBoy! and John's GBC Lite). Maybe the roms you downloaded were already modified? Either way I at least have the Gold rom working. I'd like to get the Silver prototype working as Silver is what I had back in the day.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Odd. I had to do the hex edit to get the Gold rom to work. Maybe the roms you downloaded were already modified? Either way I at least have the Gold rom working. I'd like to get the Silver prototype working as Silver is what I had back in the day.


i heard the silver prototype isn't as complete as the gold prototype since they were going to show the gold one, so it may not work the same, just saying.
if the games had used everything in this beta pokemon would be so different,for better or worse.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Do we have a base stats list yet?
I'm particularly curious about how Animon stacks up against Ditto


----------



## Rioluwott (Jun 1, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Do we have a base stats list yet?
> I'm particularly curious about how Animon stacks up against Ditto


some pokemon have placeholder stats and i think animon is one of them
it would be good for animon to have a lot of hp so it would be better than ditto


----------



## Stack3r (Jun 1, 2018)

Where’s a link to silver version?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

Rioluwott said:


> some pokemon have placeholder stats and i think animon is one of them
> it would be good for animon to have a lot of hp so it would be better than ditto


My guess is more HP and/or more speed. I'm also curious to whether it's meant to be an evolution or separate.


----------



## Working_Goose (Jun 1, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> There is already fan art going on, and man look at this cyute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Artist? Source?


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 1, 2018)

Redbunnymoon said:


> Artist? Source?


It was originally posted there: https://twitter.com/AWDtwit/status/1002296588948029441?s=19


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

So, Giovanni and Misty are in the Elite 4? Might explain why the E4 didn't stop the TR invasion of Saffron city.
In game's pokemon league is just as corrupt as the IRL pokemon league AND Misty is in on it.

Guys, we need to beat Misty.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Odd. I had to do the hex edit to get the Gold rom to work even on the two GB/GBC emulators I have on my phone (My OldBoy! and John's GBC Lite). Maybe the roms you downloaded were already modified? Either way I at least have the Gold rom working. I'd like to get the Silver prototype working as Silver is what I had back in the day.



Some emulators care about checksums, some like No$gmb warn but allow you to continue, some don't care at all 

The weird thing is that the unfixed rom has a wrong header checksum (or so I read), meaning it would never have worked on real hardware?!


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Some emulators care about checksums, some like No$gmb warn but allow you to continue, some don't care at all
> 
> The weird thing is that the unfixed rom has a wrong header checksum (or so I read), meaning it would never have worked on real hardware?!


I could be wrong, but maybe that's because development hardware didn't check if checksums were correct. If so, it would be a bit like how modern consoles have different encryption keys for devkit and retail units, so if something accidentally leaks it won't be able to be run on retail hardware.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 1, 2018)

Lol! Don't get me wrong I love Pokemon but the way some people react is pretty pathetic. People discussing this like it is some lost cure for big disease.
It's just a demo of Pokemon game...I have seen better romhacks.


----------



## migles (Jun 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Some emulators care about checksums, some like No$gmb warn but allow you to continue, some don't care at all
> 
> The weird thing is that the unfixed rom has a wrong header checksum (or so I read), meaning it would never have worked on real hardware?!


funny, in my everdrive x7 the game doesn't work (when putting the game directly from the download)
but when i tried in the recomended emulator it showed the checksum error message and said  "real hardware wouldn't care"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lolboy said:


> Lol! Don't get me wrong I love Pokemon but the way some people react is pretty pathetic. People discussing this like it is some lost cure for big disease.
> It's just a demo of Pokemon game...I have seen better romhacks.


it's not because it's pokemon. it would have the same reaction as if was a zelda or mario unlreleased demo
we are just happy and find interesting to see the process and changes that did go to build our favorite games from when we where kiddos, and its always interesting and cool to find theese stuff that everyone tought it was lost.
don't need to be so mean and offending people


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> it's not because it's pokemon. it would have the same reaction as if was a zelda or mario unlreleased demo
> we are just happy and find interesting to see the process and changes that did go to build our favorite games from when we where kiddos, and its always interesting and cool to find theese stuff that everyone tought it was lost.
> don't need to be so mean and offending people


Not to mention that this is literally a piece of gaming history for so many reasons. For example, it showed us how Pokémon Gold/Silver would've looked like before Iwata's intervention.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> it's not because it's pokemon. it would have the same reaction as if was a zelda or mario unlreleased demo
> we are just happy and find interesting to see the process and changes that did go to build our favorite games from when we where kiddos, and its always interesting and cool to find theese stuff that everyone tought it was lost.
> don't need to be so mean and offending people



I still don't see the point? We are still talking about a "game". So what if the developers had change of mind? It will not effect us in anyway right now beside "aaah that pokemon should have stayed".
Even if it turned out to be an complete different game with mix of Digimon and Dragonball Z characters, it still would not effect our experience of Pokemon because we played the final version.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 1, 2018)

lolboy said:


> I still don't see the point? We are still talking about a "game". So what if the developers had change of mind? It will not effect us in anyway right now beside "aaah that pokemon should have stayed".
> Even if it turned out to be an complete different game with mix of Digimon and Dragonball Z characters, it still would not effect our experience of Pokemon because we played the final version.


That's not the point. Call me a huge nerd on this one and I'd agree on you, but making videogames nowadays could be considered an art. It's still not recognized as something like painting, classical literature and "high arts" like those, but at the same time why shouldn't it be considered art when artists, musicians and story writers are involved as well as a plethora of many different people?

In this regard, it's always interesting to look back at prototypes of any game (including ones that didn't have as much success as stuff like Mario, Zelda or Pokémon). It's always interesting to see why the developers decided to cut something, change something else or even rebuild the entire game from the ground up. Not only it's a way to appreciate the art of game development but it's also a great way to learn the tricks behind it as well.

Plus, as I said, this is true for any game. Look ad GameHut's various videos about unreleased Sonic R prototypes, for example - that game is considered to be a bad Sonic game yet it's a real treat to see him talking about it's development and the hardships the devs had to go through due to hardware limitations.


----------



## migles (Jun 1, 2018)

lolboy said:


> Even if it turned out to be an complete different game with mix of Digimon and Dragonball Z characters, it still would not effect our experience of Pokemon because we played the final version.


there was a saying
"the destination is not important it's the journey that counts"
giving us this material, lets us experience and understand how the game turned to be, and i fucking loving seing the johto being totally different in the begining compared to the new one
you are basically saying "i don't fucking want to fuck know the history of the internet\computers, all it matters is i have internet and computers"
yeah we already enjoyed the final game to hell, it has been like 20 years? if we find this lost stuff we can experience and have fun with a new part of it

i understand its just a game, but yeah i sure love and enjoy to see the development and changed stuff from the first drafts until the final product. doesn't matter if pokemon, zelda mario, or any game in general.
now please stop being a douche and let others have their fun, people are enjoying seing this lost content, doesn't mean you also have to.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> and i fucking loving seing the johto being totally different in the begining compared to the new one


Amen to that, I've loved Gen II because it felt so much different in respect to everything else - even back then when Gen III came out and Gen IV was just announced.
Plus this prototype made me respect it even more due to how much stuff was cut and then reused in much later games. We all already knew about the honey thing, but Leafeon and Canvale city too? That's just crazy.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 1, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> In this regard, it's always interesting to look back at prototypes of any game (including ones that didn't have as much success as stuff like atMario, Zelda or Pokémon). It's always interesting to see why the developers decided to cut something, change something else or even rebuild the entire game from the ground up.





migles said:


> giving us this material, lets us experience and understand how the game turned to be, and i fucking loving seing the johto being totally different in the begining compared to the new one
> you are basically saying



Let me clear up things. I never said prototypes are boring or that they are useless. I was referring to some people taking it to far(not only here on gbatemp).
Maybe bad example: "We were supposed to go to {LOCATION A} but because they changed that we needed to go to {LOCATION X} and for that reason {PERSON} never give us {ITEM}".


----------



## Milenko (Jun 1, 2018)

Really wish a Gen1 prototype would leak, they said that some pokemon didn't make the cut so that would be interesting to see what made it to gen 2


----------



## pasc (Jun 1, 2018)

Yummy... unreleased... I like the sound of that word.

Please excuse me now, I need to pitch an idea for "unreleased cereals" to a certain K-ompany.


----------



## MarKSlasH (Jun 1, 2018)

If you get to the game start and options screen and back out the flames turn into musical notes. They alternate between flames and notes everytime you go back. Anyone else noticed it?


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

lolboy said:


> I still don't see the point? We are still talking about a "game". So what if the developers had change of mind? It will not effect us in anyway right now beside "aaah that pokemon should have stayed".
> Even if it turned out to be an complete different game with mix of Digimon and Dragonball Z characters, it still would not effect our experience of Pokemon because we played the final version.



Cool. You don't care. Then don't read the thread or post. Let those who are excited by a demo thought lost to time enjoy discussing it.



lolboy said:


> Let me clear up things. I never said prototypes are boring or that they are useless. I was referring to some people taking it to far(not only here on gbatemp).
> Maybe bad example: "We were supposed to go to {LOCATION A} but because they changed that we needed to go to {LOCATION X} and for that reason {PERSON} never give us {ITEM}".



How is that taking it "too far"? Discussing how much the game changed from this demo to the final release is interesting to some of us. People do the same when original screenplays and unaired tv pilots are found.


MarKSlasH said:


> If you get to the game start and options screen and back out the flames turn into musical notes. They alternate between flames and notes everytime you go back. Anyone else noticed it?



I noticed that too. Didn't think to post about it though

Reminds me: haven't seen it mentioned here but in debug mode there are a few TMs your can use. One of them is Sketch (believe it's the last TM in the list), which I wasn't expecting. Same goes for the 99 rare candies


----------



## LeifEricson (Jun 1, 2018)

Interesting how many more baby Pokemon they had planned (there's 9 that were never released) as well as how many are (arguably) versions of Pokemon released much later (Mime Jr., Popplio line, Tangrowth, Lickilicky, Leafeon...)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2018)

A whole lot of baby pokemon that were scrapped...

or you could say..

aborted.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> funny, in my everdrive x7 the game doesn't work


everdrive confirmed to be shit!!
nah. my guess is that the everdrive uses an internal list to choose correct compatibility modes for each game and this betas are obviously not on the list so the everdrive is applying a wrong mode.
the ems gb usb smartcard 64m (that is what I have and works) runs the games at bare metal, so is the same as an official cartridge.


----------



## lolboy (Jun 1, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> Cool. You don't care. Then don't read the thread or post...


Then why are you replying to my post? Move along sir nothing to see here.


----------



## GerbilSoft (Jun 1, 2018)

Ryccardo said:


> Some emulators care about checksums, some like No$gmb warn but allow you to continue, some don't care at all
> 
> The weird thing is that the unfixed rom has a wrong header checksum (or so I read), meaning it would never have worked on real hardware?!


The checksum is correct; what's wrong is the mapper ID. It should be $10 (MBC3+TIMER+RAM+BATTERY), but it's actually $03 (MBC1+RAM+BATTERY). Wrong MBC results in the game crashing on startup.

This doesn't affect the original cartridge because the cartridge has an actual MBC3 chip on it. It only affects emulators and flashcarts that use the header value to determine what MBC to emulate.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

migles said:


> funny, in my everdrive x7 the game doesn't work (when putting the game directly from the download)
> but when i tried in the recomended emulator





Sakitoshi said:


> everdrive confirmed to be shit!!
> nah. my guess is that the everdrive uses an internal list to choose correct compatibility modes for each game and this betas are obviously not on the list so the everdrive is applying



The roms with the header fix work fine on my og EverDrive GB


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 1, 2018)

Man I am excited for these to have appeared and I can't wait for them to be translated into English. Mostly for the sake of pure curiosity, but I was also only 7 and much like the rest of the community knew nothing of these demos aside from the various videos and little information tidbits, so this is like a brand new experience almost. Also of interest I noticed that these roms are the exact same size as normal Gen 1 roms, its probably of no consequence, just something i myself noticed.

EDIT: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


https://gyazo.com/f0bdf684bbdedbd6f12b1add98dfae5e (Just because I could)


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 1, 2018)

Just got home and tried the Silver prototype rom (Fixed Header ver 2) on my EverDrive GB. Sadly, it won't load. It does load on my phone, so I'll be play it there.

Has anyone with a EverDrive, ElCheapo, or a similar device gotten it to work?


----------



## Kallus (Jun 1, 2018)

A sprite of "silver's mom" and "evil oak" are in the rom. Evil oak as in the evil oak on that one pokemon card


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 1, 2018)

SaberLilly said:


> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get on my level.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 2, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Get on my level.


Please.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 2, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Please.


I would post a picture of my nokia 6630 running it... If I could find it.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Get on my level.


How did you get the Spaceworld Demo border? Even I load it in John GBC Lite on Android I get the normal G/S border


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> How did you get the Spaceworld Demo border? Even I load it in John GBC Lite on Android I get the normal G/S border


It looks like a custom emulator border based on the fact it fills the 16:9 screen, but you can get the border (and color) with Super GameBoy emulation


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 2, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> I would post a picture of my nokia 6630 running it... If I could find it.


Is this slowly turning into a "Can it run Doom" kind of challenge?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone with a flash cart and a japanese copy of stadium 2 wanna see if it will play in the GB tower?
I got as far as Stadium detecting it in PJ64 but GB tower doesn't work on emulator.


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 2, 2018)

sorry for this stupid question. whats the difference between this and the final one (there are scrapped pokemons i know that) but how far can u play this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

Sora Takihawa said:


> sorry for this stupid question. whats the difference between this and the final one (there are scrapped pokemons i know that) but how far can u play this?


A lot of scripts are missing and because it's a demo theres not much you can explore before it resets. Using debug you can access more of the region which seems to be mostly done, just a few maps missing. A lot of Pokemon aren't fully coded and have placeholder stats.

Theres enough that someone could add scripts, create missing maps, polish things off and release it as a fully playable game.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 2, 2018)

a few routes and trainer battles at least thats how far i got until it ended

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snugglevixen said:


> A lot of scripts are missing and because it's a demo theres not much you can explore before it resets. Using debug you can access more of the region which seems to be mostly done, just a few maps missing. A lot of Pokemon aren't fully coded and have placeholder stats.
> 
> Theres enough that someone could add scripts, create missing maps, polish things off and release it as a fully playable game.



that would be awsome


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 2, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> It looks like a custom emulator border based on the fact it fills the 16:9 screen, but you can get the border (and color) with Super GameBoy emulation



The emulators I mentioned have SGB support. Odd


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> The emulators I mentioned have SGB support. Odd


Not all emulators with SGB support include borders I think. In VBA-M, SGB mode and borders are separate options.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 2, 2018)

Snugglevixen said:


> Not all emulators with SGB support include borders I think. In VBA-M, SGB mode and borders are separate options.



What I mean is John GBC lite does have SGB with borders support. It shows the normal Gen 2 border, not the Spaceworld demo one. 

I'll have to try it with an emulator on my laptop tomorrow. Maybe it's a limitation of the android emulator


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 2, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> What I mean is John GBC lite does have SGB with borders support. It shows the normal Gen 2 border, not the Spaceworld demo one.
> 
> I'll have to try it with an emulator on my laptop tomorrow. Maybe it's a limitation of the android emulator


I've read from TCRF that the border changes depending if you're playing in debug mode or not.
If debug is activated it will show you the regular G/S border, if you're playing the demo then it'll show the Spaceworld one.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 2, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> I've read from TCRF that the border changes depending if you're playing in debug mode or not.
> If debug is activated it will show you the regular G/S border, if you're playing the demo then it'll show the Spaceworld one.



That would explain it. Thank you for the info


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 2, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Is this slowly turning into a "Can it run Doom" kind of challenge?


Challenge accepted


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 2, 2018)

what emulator should i use on Android (if possible with the Spaceworld 97 Border)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

my problem on android John GBC dont read .sgb files.. can i rename the extension?


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 2, 2018)

yes i named it to .gb to make a 3ds vc works great but .gbc spits out an error before conversion


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 2, 2018)

i dont use VC my 3ds is broken... i meant Android

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i renamed it to .gb but only white screen


----------



## Soraiko (Jun 2, 2018)

i got it working.......i had to fix the header...stupid me


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Challenge accepted



That's nothing. I want to see it running in old school no$GMB on a 386 desktop. Really wish I had my old ThinkPad


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 3, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Challenge accepted


Woah, that's old! Specs?

By the way I should have an old WonderMedia WM8650 laptop, running who-knows-what "el cheapo" ARM SoC and Windows CE. If it boots, I'll try running the proto there just for shits and giggles


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jun 3, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Woah, that's old! Specs?
> 
> By the way I should have an old WonderMedia WM8650 laptop, running who-knows-what "el cheapo" ARM SoC and Windows CE. If it boots, I'll try running the proto there just for shits and giggles


Toshiba Satellite 2100CDS.
K6-2 400mhz, 32mb ram, 10gb hdd, 24x cdrom and floppy disk at the same time and a single usb 1.1 port. The screen is 12.1'' and 800x600 but isn't an active matrix so it has as much ghosting (if not more) as a brick gameboy. Surpricingly the battery still works and last like a full hour, but it doesn't keep the charge for too many days if you charge it and leave it there.

I also have a IBM Thinkpad 365XD, but I don't have the power cord, so I can't use it.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 3, 2018)

XD After seeing all these emulators for various things, I admit defeat. And yes actually I created custom Virtual Console borders after screenshotting the ROMS running in VirtualBoy Advance using either SGB or SGB2 mode. I just finished the one for Silver yesterday, now I just have to wait for them to be translated before I share them.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 4, 2018)

While going on a software setup bender trying to get OpenEmu working on my mac, I decided to test out the demo ROMs so I could check out the borders. Took me too long to figure out the OpenEmu cores don't support SGB without major work (up to compiling the core with edits), so broken down and tried KiGB. The Gold ROM came up with the border in the OP, but the Silver Demo Debug ROM came up with something completely different


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 4, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> While going on a software setup bender trying to get OpenEmu working on my mac, I decided to test out the demo ROMs so I could check out the borders. Took me too long to figure out the OpenEmu cores don't support SGB without major work (up to compiling the core with edits), so broken down and tried KiGB. The Gold ROM came up with the border in the OP, but the Silver Demo Debug ROM came up with something completely different


Yeah the coloring looks completely off, I mean the border IS technically the correct one but i have no idea what's making it have that red tint in places, it looks like there's some kind of filter running over it.


 
This is how it looks on my computer.


----------



## skidroweed (Jun 4, 2018)

How to run the rom? *To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7 *what to do with hex editor?


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 4, 2018)

skidroweed said:


> How to run the rom? *To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7 *what to do with hex editor?


I used HXD to modify the ROMS with the appropriate information, its free and simple, let's just walk you through some steps~

Step 1: Open the rom in HxD, open the program and just drag the rom into the window, it'll open right up without needing to be converted or anything.  (obviously XD)



Step 2: now that you have the rom open in the program go to "Search" and then "Goto" in the menu (or just push CTRL+G) and you'll get a window to open up.




Step 3: In this window you want to enter 0147 as thats the byte that needs to be modified, enter it in the offset and press enter and program will take you to the specified location, and where the cursor lands is the byte that needs to be modified. (in my case the roms haven't been modified but they still run in Visualboy Advance)  



Step 4: Replace the 03 with 10, the text will change to red indicating that a change has been made to the information.



Step 5: Repeat steps 2, 3 and 4 for byte 014D, in this case changing byte 25 to C7
Step 6: go to file, save as, click save and overwrite the file when prompted, or save it separately with a different name, be sure to save it specifically as an SGB file as the program might save your changes as a .bak file which the emulator might not be able to recognize.
(sorry for all the photos and text wall, I tried to make these as clear as possible for people who have no skill in hex editors whatsoever.)


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 4, 2018)

skidroweed said:


> How to run the rom? *To get the ROM to run, set $0147 to 0x10, and $014D to 0xC7 *what to do with hex editor?



Use a hex editor to change those memory locations to the values they give. Just search for the memory location by using the "Jump to Offset" option.

Quick google search for a Hex editor for Windows is HxD: https://mh-nexus.de/en/hxd/
For Mac, I use 0xED: http://www.suavetech.com/0xed/

Set can also be read as change

Edit: SaberLilly beat me to it. All the instructions they gave will work in 0xED but you would find the location using "Jump to Offset" instead of GoTo


----------



## skidroweed (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks it worked. Took me long to figure it.


----------



## Coto (Jun 6, 2018)

I just remembered (ten years ago) somebody said about the Gold / Silver beta:

https://www.unseen64.net/2008/04/05/pocket-monsters-2-gold-silver-gb-beta/

Basically this was going to be a standalone game rather the games we know already (retail Gold / Silver)

Also the link there is broken, so wayback machine has one:
https://web.archive.org/web/2010122...m:80/celebi23/Spaceworld_97_Pokemon/Main.html

Give it a read, it's kinda interesting.


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 6, 2018)

SaberLilly said:


> Yeah the coloring looks completely off, I mean the border IS technically the correct one but i have no idea what's making it have that red tint in places, it looks like there's some kind of filter running over it.
> View attachment 129771
> This is how it looks on my computer.


Good grief, why are you using such an outdated emulator? Visual Boy Advance was last updated in *2005. *Try using bgb emulator, it's way better and you get far more options!


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 6, 2018)

also may have been mentioned hexing 0x5585 from 8D to BB unlocks the unfinished story mode

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

thing is we need to find the offset/hex value to unlock saving once thats done one can "complete" the prototype


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 7, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Toshiba Satellite 2100CDS.
> K6-2 400mhz, 32mb ram, 10gb hdd, 24x cdrom and floppy disk at the same time and a single usb 1.1 port. The screen is 12.1'' and 800x600 but isn't an active matrix so it has as much ghosting (if not more) as a brick gameboy. Surpricingly the battery still works and last like a full hour, but it doesn't keep the charge for too many days if you charge it and leave it there.
> 
> I also have a IBM Thinkpad 365XD, but I don't have the power cord, so I can't use it.


Got it running on my Wonermedia Crapbook! 


Spoiler










It did involve some thinkering around (Windows CE was replaced with Android 2.2 - which not only is old but also slow and buggy as hell) and this thing is so crap that the emulator runs at around 5 FPS 
Just to give you an idea of how bad it is, here are the specs:

SoC: Wondermedia WM8505
CPU: ARM926EJ-S rev 5 v51-based, running at a whopping 300 MHz. Single core.
RAM: 128 MB DDR2 (Soldered)
GPU: None (The SoC doesn't have one, everything is rendered in software mode by the CPU)
Internal NAND: 2GB
Screen: TFT based, max res 800x480, non-touch

In short, this thing is so underpowered that gets blown out of the water even by a Nintendo Wii! I can record a small video of it booting up and struggling to emulate the proto if you want


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 7, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Got it running on my Wonermedia Crapbook!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That one looks like a phat DS


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 7, 2018)

Nah3DS said:


> That one looks like a phat DS


Semi-OT fun fact: These netbooks were actually rather popular in North Korea. The DPRK said that they were "producing" their own "laptops" based on this design but in reality China were making so many WM8505-based devices (due to the extremely low cost of this SoC) that they decied to export some to North Korea, where the state would then install their own Linux distro and then claim as their own. The more you know!

Anyways, going back on topic: I've played the demo but I haven't fiddled around with it too much because I can't speak japanese but I saw that there's a WIP disassembly available and I thought "What if I made a script that would download the spreadsheet's WIP translation and applied it to the disassembly so one could compile a partially translated ROM"? Now, I don't know how much work that would require, nor I want to screw over the guys translating the proto (afterall they've already taken a hit when the ROM leaked while they were working on it) but hey, if I'll ever get around doing it then I'll let them know about it before I release it. At the very least they could use it too, either internally or as a patching tool for end users.


----------



## gumbyx84 (Jun 7, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Semi-OT fun fact: These netbooks were actually rather popular in North Korea. The DPRK said that they were "producing" their own "laptops" based on this design but in reality China were making so many WM8505-based devices (due to the extremely low cost of this SoC) that they decied to export some to North Korea, where the state would then install their own Linux distro and then claim as their own. The more you know!
> 
> Anyways, going back on topic: I've played the demo but I haven't fiddled around with it too much because I can't speak japanese but I saw that there's a WIP disassembly available and I thought "What if I made a script that would download the spreadsheet's WIP translation and applied it to the disassembly so one could compile a partially translated ROM"? Now, I don't know how much work that would require, nor I want to screw over the guys translating the proto (afterall they've already taken a hit when the ROM leaked while they were working on it) but hey, if I'll ever get around doing it then I'll let them know about it before I release it. At the very least they could use it too, either internally or as a patching tool for end users.



I thought the team translating the ROM aren't releasing anything besides updates to the spreadsheet, which I don't has been unsure much since it was originally release. Either way, scraping information from the spreadsheet and inserting it into the assembly code wouldn't be all that easy. From what I can remember about Assembly, I don't think you can just do a "find and replace"


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 7, 2018)

gumbyx84 said:


> I thought the team translating the ROM aren't releasing anything besides updates to the spreadsheet, which I don't has been unsure much since it was originally release. Either way, scraping information from the spreadsheet and inserting it into the assembly code wouldn't be all that easy. From what I can remember about Assembly, I don't think you can just do a "find and replace"


From what I know most assemblers support string declaration so while it wouldn't be as simple to just scraping and swapping due to escape codes and stuff, making a script to automatically apply the translation should be possible. It also seems the case for this specific disassembly too (here's a list of item names, for example). I've also tried to set up a compiling environment and it seems to be working fine, so I just need to figure some stuff out and try to code the script itself.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 8, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Got it running on my Wonermedia Crapbook!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



GOOD LORD, I haven't seen one of those in years, I have one in my closet in pieces. anyway anyway, I fiddled with the game and used the "New Game Mode" and its all there, right until you get into your first rival battle. Instead of giving him the starter pokemon, he gets an entire team of 6 mid level 20's pokemon, and the demo restriction is still there where if you lose the demo restarts itself.


----------



## RattletraPM (Jun 8, 2018)

SaberLilly said:


> GOOD LORD, I haven't seen one of those in years, I have one in my closet in pieces. anyway anyway, I fiddled with the game and used the "New Game Mode" and its all there, right until you get into your first rival battle. Instead of giving him the starter pokemon, he gets an entire team of 6 mid level 20's pokemon, and the demo restriction is still there where if you lose the demo restarts itself.


Same thing, my crapbook was in piss poor conditions before I tried this "project" (I've opened it up and didn't even put the screws back in, it also doesn't have a WiFi module anymore because I desoldered it. If you didn't know, they use an internal WiFi USB adapter - if you have a soldering iron and a spare male connector you can use it on a regular PC! It might be crappy but it's good if you need a temporary solution!)

Anyways I noticed that most of the dialogue hasn't been translated yet. I'd mainly like an english debug menu so I don't have to go back and forth between the spreadsheet and the game. So yeah, if I'll ever the script done and the translation team is okay with it, I'll post it somewhere.


----------



## SaberLilly (Jun 8, 2018)

RattletraPM said:


> Same thing, my crapbook was in piss poor conditions before I tried this "project" (I've opened it up and didn't even put the screws back in, it also doesn't have a WiFi module anymore because I desoldered it. If you didn't know, they use an internal WiFi USB adapter - if you have a soldering iron and a spare male connector you can use it on a regular PC! It might be crappy but it's good if you need a temporary solution!)
> 
> Anyways I noticed that most of the dialogue hasn't been translated yet. I'd mainly like an english debug menu so I don't have to go back and forth between the spreadsheet and the game. So yeah, if I'll ever the script done and the translation team is okay with it, I'll post it somewhere.



Yeah, mine's the exact same way only its Sylvania branded, as for the menus and things I don't mind going between the spreadsheet and game for now, I would like it if they translated that at least, even if they don't make a "complete game" per-se


----------

